

George Scialabba's 40-year fight with depression (podcast) - skjames
http://www.radioopensource.org/depression/

======
skjames
This is something of an audio addendum to the BAFFLER article that rose and
fell here last year. It's moving to hear Scialabba talk it through himself,
with some of the notes read aloud by an actor. As a sometime-depressive
myself, I found it to be a Big Time Relief to listen through to the end + make
the connection to somebody else's vicious, hard-fought, victorious war of
attrition contra depression.

